

Erlang.org traffic no longer exponential - setori88
http://ulf.wiger.net/weblog/2010/04/05/erlang-org-traffic-no-longer-exponential/

======
Shorel
It never was exponential.

The correct name of a growth curve with limited resources is a Sigmoid.

------
swombat
That doesn't look exponential either before or after the bump-up.

------
setori88
<http://www.erlang.org> for your click convenience.

